# cleaning sandpaper



## Dale Allen (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, this I discovered by pure dumb luck.
Some of you may already know this but..........
I now know one way to clean my sandpaper.
Recently I've been working with some thuya burl and as you know it is oily.
So much so that my disks get clogged real quick and the regular sandpaper eraser will not remove it.  Trying a wire brush also did not remove it so, I got to thinking that maybe heating it may help.  First I tried a lighter and it worked on a small spot.  Wire brush took it right off.  So, out came the propane torch.  On a very low flame and just enough to warm the area, the wire brush takes it right off.  I suspect the flame is burning off the oils in the gunk and hardens it.  Seen below is a rather heavily built up disk that I was going to pitch.  With some additional work it is again usable.  Not like new but certainly has some more usefulness.  

Yea, I'm cheap but at $3.50 each it's worth the effort.


----------



## mark james (Oct 23, 2018)

great suggestion!


----------



## randyrls (Oct 23, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> Yea, I'm cheap but at $3.50 each it's worth the effort.



Dale;  It's not the money, those disks are hard to get off and then you have to clean off the adhesive with Acteone or Lacquer thinner.  Wear nitrile gloves.

Still a good idea.   Thanks.


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 23, 2018)

randyrls said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I'm cheap but at $3.50 each it's worth the effort.
> ...




That's interesting that you mention that because I usually sand something to get the disc warm before removing it as it makes it easier.  But I never considered heat to remove the gunk.  And I use paint thinner.  Takes a little longer but it's less likely to cause an accident when the furnace is cycling.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 23, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > ...then you have to clean off the adhesive with Acteone or Lacquer thinner.
> ...


Try xylene.  It's less volatile than acetone, lacquer thinner, or paint thinner.  That makes it easier to keep in place until the adhesive softens.

Regards, 
Eric


----------



## gimpy (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Dale


----------



## bmachin (Oct 24, 2018)

While on the topic of solvents, here's an interesting article on paint thinner vs mineral spirits by Bob Vila. 

My preference has always been for odorless mineral spirits and now I know why!

https://www.bobvila.com/articles/mineral-spirits-vs-paint-thinner/

Bill


----------

